# Help me choose a flail chopper



## Duckback (May 17, 2016)

New to posting, but I've learned a lot on these forums over the years and I thought maybe you all could help with a purchase I've got coming up:

Flail Chopper to be used for cutting hay and other brush for use as large scale mulch collector for Garlic and other crops at my farm. Also for collecting organic matter growing on my fields and neighboring fields to add to big compost piles. 

My options: 
JD 16A Flail Chopper, $1200
NH 36 Flail Chopper, $1500

Looks like the NH is in slightly better condition, paint is original and in better shape. 
I can't pop over to look at them because they're a 7 hour drive away.

What do you think? What are pros and cons of the two designs?
Thanks!


----------

